

Show HN: Hacker News For Ideas - npguy
http://firespotting.com

======
sown
Neat! How long have you been going on and how do you get so much content?

~~~
npguy
Thanks! More than a month now. Content from a group of mostly known folks
right now although some new folks have started participating as well.

